# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Molly Pregnant????????

## lizann

Seen ot the cover of a soap magazine - so is it Kevin or Tyrone's baby - will we have another whose the daddy storyline?

----------


## Hannelene

really? now I don't know about Tyrone and Molly but it doesn't seem like they have slept together in a long time compared to Molly and Kevin

----------


## Perdita

How do you know that Ty and Molly don't sleep together? Just because they are not seen in bed together does not mean that Tyrone does not get to sow his oats  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hannelene

She always seems mad at him constantly and from that it appears she never wants him near her. When he suggested the holiday to her she looks horrified at the thought of being with him for a fortnight away

----------


## LostVoodoo

but when they came back from holiday it seemed like they'd had a great time. if they hadn't done it for two whole weeks on holiday i'm sure even Tyrone would have noticed something was up!

----------


## Hannelene

If it was anyone else they would of noticed but this is Tyrone were talking about!

----------


## alan45

> but when they came back from holiday it seemed like they'd had a great time. if they hadn't done it for two whole weeks on holiday i'm sure even Tyrone would have noticed something was up!


When he came back from hols he was boasting about his fortnight of loving with Molly except for the last night when he got drunk

----------


## tammyy2j

I think it is inevitable Molly will end up preggers  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Hannelene

Yes as the affair is lasting so long!

----------


## Perdita

CORRIE cheat Molly Dobbs is set to fall pregnant - and cannot say if the father is hubby Tyrone or secret lover Kevin Webster. 

The corner shop worker, played by Vicky Binns, drops the bombshell just as Kevin is thinking of ending their fling because his wife Sally has cancer. 

In the scenes to air on the ITV1 soap after Christmas, mechanic Kevin, played by Michael Le Vell, is tormented by not knowing if the baby belongs to him or to his best mate Tyrone, played by Alan Halsall. 

A source said: "It turns into an impossible situation.

"He can't abandon Sally, but can he really watch another man bring up a baby he believes is his?" 



http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0TsmhR9Li


*So we do get the 'Who's the daddy' storyline as expected.*

----------

lizann (14-10-2009)

----------


## parkerman

I can't believe that Kevin and Molly wouldn't have used some form of contraception....

----------


## Perdita

All types of contraception can fail at times

----------


## lizann

OMG how predictable  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Hannelene

I hope Tyrone's the dad as I'm sure she is still sleeping with him

----------


## parkerman

Well, she's sleeping with him, but is she doing anything more than just sleep with him, that's the question...

----------


## alan45

Sleeping with someone isnt the problem. Its what happens when you are awake with him. :EEK!:

----------


## Hannelene

It would kill Tyrone finding out about the affair plus a baby by another man  :Sad: 
There is only so much one person can take!

----------

